# Locking main disconnects



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

See any issues with locking the main disconnects in the on position for a restaurant? These disconnects are located outside and the restaurant owner is concerned with someone tampering with them. Any other ideas or thoughts?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> See any issues with locking the main disconnects in the on position for a restaurant? These disconnects are located outside and the restaurant owner is concerned with someone tampering with them. Any other ideas or thoughts?


Don't lose the keys...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm a volunteer ff we carry keys for stuff like that


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

denny3992 said:


> I'm a volunteer ff we carry keys for stuff like that


Or bolt cutters.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Or bolt cutters.


That is what he meant. In the fire service they are referred to as the "universal" key.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Move the disconnects to the inside :jester::laughing:


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

No problem. Be sure to use marine-grade locks, so they don't rust up on you, and prevent access years down the road ....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It's always okay to lock a disco on. The overcurrent devices will still operate.


----------

